# Smoking = Swollen Throat?



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

I've been noticing lately that after I smoke my throat at the base of my neck feels swollen. About level with the tops of my shoulders. It feel similar to a sore throat swelling, but lower. It's not painful, but is tender with a little pressure. I keep swallowing out of reflex to trying to "clear" my throat. If I smoke more than 1 stick this feeling can last for a day or two.

Does anyone or has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Irons said:


> I've been noticing lately that after I smoke my throat at the base of my neck feels swollen. About level with the tops of my shoulders. It feel similar to a sore throat swelling, but lower. It's not painful, but is tender with a little pressure. I keep swallowing out of reflex to trying to "clear" my throat. If I smoke more than 1 stick this feeling can last for a day or two.
> 
> Does anyone or has anyone experienced this?


As with anything that irritates the lining of the throat you should have it checked out,,,to determine one way or another if it is caused by the smoke or something else. Hopefully, this is something that is not cigar related,,,but please have it checked out.


----------



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

Cigary said:


> As with anything that irritates the lining of the throat you should have it checked out,,,to determine one way or another if it is caused by the smoke or something else. Hopefully, this is something that is not cigar related,,,but please have it checked out.


:tpd:

Get 'er checked out by the docs. I would hold off smoking until you do. Always better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

That sounds like a serious problem, send me all your smokes and I will make sure they are not bad.


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Cigary said:


> As with anything that irritates the lining of the throat you should have it checked out,,,to determine one way or another if it is caused by the smoke or something else. Hopefully, this is something that is not cigar related,,,but please have it checked out.





jbock said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Get 'er checked out by the docs. I would hold off smoking until you do. Always better to err on the side of caution.


:tpd:


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Cigary said:


> As with anything that irritates the lining of the throat you should have it checked out,,,to determine one way or another if it is caused by the smoke or something else. Hopefully, this is something that is not cigar related,,,but please have it checked out.


:tpd: you might be allergic to smoke...


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm kinda glad nobody came in and said: ohh yea I get that.

On the other hand, doctors.... :tg

I rarely do sick visits, let alone well visits. I think it's been over 5 years since I was @ the doc's.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Irons said:


> Thanks guys. I'm kinda glad nobody came in and said: ohh yea I get that.
> 
> On the other hand, doctors.... :tg
> 
> I rarely do sick visits, let alone well visits. I think it's been over 5 years since I was @ the doc's.


No better time like the present to get checked bro.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Disclaimer, I AM NOT A DOCTOR.

Are you a new smoker? It could be that you are not used to having smoke in your body. When I first started I had something similar and it went away after awhile.

That being said, it could be something that needs to be checked out.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

How far down in your throat do you get it? Like in the lymph node area? If so, it could be as ca21455 said, your body isn't used to the smoke and your immune system is responding to it like that.

I'm not a doctor (yet) but it makes sense.


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

Definitely talk to you doctor.

If you do happen to be allergic to the low PH smoke of cigars, just think of all the money you will save


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Have you recently had a cold and are over it now? The reason I ask is because this has happened to me. I do not smoke when I am sick but when I feel as though I am better I light one up and for the first week or so I get that "need to clear throat" feeling. After about another week without smoking I was fine.


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

Go see the Doc, I hate the doctor/hospital/dentist any of that crap but get it checked out brother really.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Has this been an issue for you every time you smoked or just as of late? If it's something recent than you may have a bug that's just getting irritated more when you smoke. Could it be you have been smoking more than usual as of late? If that is the case and I have experienced this when smoking a lot more than my usual intake that my throat can sometimes take the brunt of the smoking. If it's either one of the two take a week or so off from smoking and try again after the time off. Sometimes your body just needs a break.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

"say AAAAAAAHHHHHHHH". . . .:tu


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

I have those exact same symptoms.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

doctor-schmoctor... 

next time it happens, feel around for where it is. After you locate it, get something long and pointed (like a shishkabob skewer) and poke around until it pops or goes away. If that doesn't work, try gargling with bleach. :tu

Good luck, bro!


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

DBall said:


> doctor-schmoctor...
> 
> If that doesn't work, try gargling with bleach. :tu
> 
> Good luck, bro!


I prefer Acetone


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

JAK said:


> I prefer Acetone


..or that.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

cbsmokin said:


> That sounds like a serious problem, send me all your smokes and I will make sure they are not bad.


:r

But seriously, get it checked out. :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon.
:tu


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

I think when your throat starts to swell, that means you need to smoke more....:r


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Yea. I feel fine after a day or two. I did try smoking more, only seemed to worsen the next day. =p


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Perry72 said:


> I think when your throat starts to swell, that means you need to smoke more....:r


There you go, I think you are having with drawl symptoms.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

jbock said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Get 'er checked out by the docs. I would hold off smoking until you do. Always better to err on the side of caution.


Yeah,,,,what she said,,,I agree,,,heh heh heh:chk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Irons said:


> Thanks guys. I'm kinda glad nobody came in and said: ohh yea I get that.
> 
> On the other hand, doctors.... :tg
> 
> I rarely do sick visits, let alone well visits. I think it's been over 5 years since I was @ the doc's.


As an addendum here,,,,It's just a good idea to have a general check up once a year,,regardless of being well or sick. An ounce of prevention is great medicine. Do yourself and your family a huge service,,get it checked out yesterday and keep us informed,,,BOTL want to know!!:tu


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

cbsmokin said:


> That sounds like a serious problem, send me all your smokes and I will make sure they are not bad.


*Gee aren't you the thoughtful one!:r*


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

So I went and saw the doctor. He discougaged my smoking at all due to increased risk of throat, mouth and toungue cancers. He was kind enough to leave cigarette smoking out of the discussion. However, said that if my throat is swells, I probably shouldn't be smoking. He didnt look at my throat or ask a lot of questions. /shrug

So I'll smoke what I have and see how it goes.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Irons said:


> So I'll smoke what I have and see how it goes.


That sucks big time. If you have access to a throat specialist, I'd recommend that. Even if you do smoke, a swelling throat isn't a normal condition.

Sending good thoughts for a return to normal operation on that throat!


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Irons said:


> So I went and saw the doctor. He discougaged my smoking at all due to increased risk of throat, mouth and toungue cancers. He was kind enough to leave cigarette smoking out of the discussion. However, said that if my throat is swells, I probably shouldn't be smoking. He didnt look at my throat or ask a lot of questions. /shrug
> 
> So I'll smoke what I have and see how it goes.


Maybe give up the cigarettes and the cigars won't irritate you anymore? An overload sort of thing?


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Irons said:


> So I went and saw the doctor.
> 
> He didnt look at my throat or ask a lot of questions. /shrug
> 
> So I'll smoke what I have and see how it goes.


Doesn't sound like much of a doc if he didn't even look at your throat and that was what you went in for!!! What is up with that?

SECOND OPINION from and Ear, Nose and Throat doctor is in order if you ask me..

I'd have it checked out again.

Hope you are feeling better. :bl


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

There must be something that the low PH cigar smoke is irritating to cause the swelling. I would want to know what the root issue was.

I too recommend going elsewhere for a better checkup.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Irons said:


> He didnt look at my throat or ask a lot of questions.


Sounds like the quack I went to with a blown ACL. "Take some Advil and if it still bothers you in 10 days, come back in." I vote Ear, Nose and Throat.


----------



## gjferg (Sep 27, 2007)

Is it your _uvula_ (the little punching bag you can see hanging down in the back of your mouth)? Recently I've been suffering from a swollen uvula. Well, not really suffering, but just rather annoyed I suppose. It makes me clear my throat a lot and often feel the urge to swallow. It started a couple of months ago and I was blaming it on cigars too but searching the internet, I've found other causes (other than irritants :ss) were dehydration and seasonal allergies. So, I started drinking more water and taking Claritin and it has definitely made a difference. If the symptoms sound familiar I say try it for a week and see what happens.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

After smoking 3 strong cigars at yesterday's heft, my tonsils are a little sore and inflamed. The same thing used to happen when I would smoke a lot of cigarettes in a short period of time. Laying off smoking and drinking lots of water resolves the symptoms pretty quickly for me. Acidic drinks such as orange juice, soda, or coffee make things worse for me. My doctor also recommended gargling salt water or peroxide.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

dantzig said:


> After smoking 3 strong cigars at yesterday's heft, my tonsils are a little sore and inflamed. The same thing used to happen when I would smoke a lot of cigarettes in a short period of time. Laying off smoking and drinking lots of water resolves the symptoms pretty quickly for me. Acidic drinks such as orange juice, soda, or coffee make things worse for me. My doctor also recommended gargling salt water or peroxide.


Ditto...


----------

